# AKIOS Reels - New Dealer



## Tommy

Guys,

A few weeks ago I received a couple of the new AKIOS reels to test. I was very impressed with the quality of build, the feel and most important to me the performance.

If you are a fan of Abu Garcia 6500 and 7500 reels, the AKIOS line will put a smile on your face. The 656 CTM is a 6500 size and is a high performance machine. The 656 Shuttle comes with a 1 pc aluminum frame similar to a QTC and it just blew me away during testing. The 757 is a 7500 size reel and is just sweet.

I liked them so much I have decided to invest and become a dealer. 

My distributor is here in NC and all warranty issues are dealt with here, no shipping overseas required... 

Reels are in stock and ready to ship. Details will be up here and on my webpage soon. 

CPS/Akios combos available...  

Tommy


----------



## lil red jeep

Great minds do think alike! I bought my 757 CTM to put on my CCP 6-10 Chuck is making for me! Haven't even thrown it yet. Waiting to put in on the rod for it's maiden throw. 

On a side note, my gut tells me you will do very well with this line Tommy. Sometimes getting in on the ground floor before everyone else jumps on the bandwagon is a good thing, and lets face it, there aren't many dealers here in the States.....yet! Good luck!


----------



## solid7

How about a special "at cost" deal for those of us who have bought your rods?


----------



## huckfinn38

Tommy what is the retail of the shuttle?

Thanks
Jeb


----------



## luckyOC

great news tommy!


----------



## psychonerdbeast

these things are serious competition for abu garcia. are parts for these reels going to be available?


----------



## Hooked Up

do they all have the heavy sides covers


----------



## Tommy

All have the chrome plated brass corrosion resistant side plates. I will have to check on parts availability but if I know my distributer it should not be a problem.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy

There should be spare parts on the way soon. What is/will not be here are available in 3 days from Akios.

Tommy


----------



## mtbrider

Nice...I'll have to order a shuttle once I get back to VA.


----------



## lrs

I have an Akios 656CTM, the spool release button seems to be broken. It does not stay all the way down. It clicks back up about 1/16 of an inch, resulting in a whining sound. I'm not a reel mechanic, I would like to send this to you for repair. I purchased it from Nick about 3 - 4 months ago.
In addition, I am wanting to purchase the best possible reel, strictly set up for long distance casting. That is possibly an Akios shuttle. I'll let you make the call.
I have been using a breakaway AAA, with the Akios 656 CTM. 
Would you recommend to continue with the AAA?
I have noticed the Zipplex is widely used by many of the best casters.
Their web site is difficult to navigate. 
I'm not sure what the Zipplex models are, or what the walk out the door price would be.
If you yourself have a new or used rod, that you think might be appropriate, that would be OK.
I'm 5"10, weigh about 270, I think you have seen me in a you tube video.
I'm still a beginner, but I practice 1-2 hours almost every week day, and maybe 4-5 hrs/day on weekends.
I am very serious and determined to become a good tournament caster.


----------



## Tommy

I addressed the akios reel through pm.

Be very careful..... 

You can turn and walk away now before it is too late. Casting is as or even more addicting than fishing....lol

Best reel. Now that is a tough call to make. I have Abu's, QTC, Zzeta, cages. Macey, Benfield, QTC mags side plates. Centermag and monomag. Is there one that stands out head and shoulders above the rest? Sorry but no. The important thing is to find one you are comfortable with. Get it running smooth (balance) , get it under control (mags and oil) then practice practice practice.

Will the shuttle be a force to recon with? One of the things on my to do list is to hop up my shuttle and see how much I can squeeze out of it. So far, in fishing configuration and just a few casts it is well over 700' so it does have potential. I think it can be tuned to compete with the best out there.

Rods. Again a personal choice. It sounds like you are built a lot like me. I like a rod that has plenty of power. That being said one of the biggest mistakes that developing casters make is to over rod themselves. It also matters if you intend to pendulum or ground 
cast. I'd recommend something like an M427, Full Tournament or an HST in the zziplex lineup. Century WR300 or TTR are popular Century rods. I never personally got on with the AAA. It is A LOT of rod and capable of big distance in the right hands. Will Nash in TX uses one with awesome results.

Sorry I don't have hard and fast answers. It is a challenging but rewarding path if you stick to it. 

Come East for the Primo Challenge in Oct. It should be one for the ages.

Tommy


----------

